# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Suppression rcursive d'une cl de la base de registre

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Suppression rcursive d'une cl de la base de registre

Sous Windows NT (NT4, 2000, XP, 2003, etc) il n'est pas possible de supprimer directement une cl qui n'est pas vide. Cette fonction se charge de raliser la suppression rcursive des lments contenus dans la cl avant de la supprimer.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

